# Phone scam ?



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just had a call from a lady on my mobile asking if I Kept getting unwanted calls.She said she could stop all these calls if I confirmed my full name and confirm the last three numbers of my Visa card that I paid my mobile phone bill with.
I just cancelled the call which was from Blackpool. Phone went again and she asked why I had cancelled the call. Cancelled the call again and this time the call was from Manchester. Must think I fell off the Christmas tree✌😂😂 

Merry Christmas and hopefully a better 2021 

Nidge


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Absolutely a scam I would say.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our lass is well pished off that you keep hanging up on here.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be inclined to speak with your bank rather quickly as it would appear someone has got hold of the majority of your bank card numbers and only needs the last three in order to access your money! 
Time to get a new card I reckon!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Or ask why does she want them and how this call blocking works, unless your needed back on the Christmas tree in a hurry. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just seen dating scams on Sky news have netted £64 million recently. Usually African love scammers.

Ray.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wouldn’t mind losing a fiver Ray if they were genuine😂😂😂

Nidge


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I would be inclined to speak with your bank rather quickly as it would appear someone has got hold of the majority of your bank card numbers and only needs the last three in order to access your money!
> Time to get a new card I reckon!


Good Idea Mr Plodd but have you ever tried talking to Santander bank quickly? 😂😂

Nidge


----------

